# Gaggia classic: repair or replace?



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello. I have a ten year old Gaggia classic which we use several times a day. Lately the milk frother has been sluggish, despite de-scaling, and now when I turn it on the pump makes a more muted noise and water drips through very slowly, so it's unusable.

I don't know whether to send it off to be repaired, at presumably about £100 at least, (£80 something for service, plus the courier), or to replace it, possibly with a different machine, as I've just read the post about aluminium boilers. Any advice on repair vs. replace? I feel like at 10 years old it's probably not going to last much longer anyway, but don't want to chuck it if I can get it fixed. Thanks.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Consider a new pump, from this page. You can replace it yourself - not that I have ever done it









http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggiaspareparts.html


----------



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Consider a new pump, from this page. You can replace it yourself - not that I have ever done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Would I be able to do that myself? Bit scared about opening the machine up.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

mail me with exact details of problem through my site http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com

mark


----------

